# Reparación de Convertidores.



## Reynerio (Sep 3, 2020)

Saludo a los presentes, desde Cuba. Tengo un convertidor DC-AC de 800 Watts, pero no he encontrado el plano, alguien fuera tan amable de cooperar en suministrarme información al respecto. MARCA: Vector ,modelo VEC 046,


----------



## phavlo (Sep 3, 2020)

No se si se conseguirá el manual, pero comentando cuáles son los inconvenientes que tenés con el inversor tal vez podamos ayudarte.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 3, 2020)

Un par de fotos ayudaría, ya que estás en Cuba, todo lo que aportes nos dará pie para ayudarte.


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

Saludos comunidad, quisiera modificar este inversor para que siga funcionando con menos voltaje al que sale la alarma y apaga. Si alguien sabe cómo hacerlo o facilitara el diagrama sería de gran ayuda.


----------



## emilio177 (May 31, 2022)

Te sugiero no hacer esa modificacion....
Ya viene configurado con su rango de operacion


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

Gracias, de todas formas el diagrama sería bueno tenerlo


----------



## capitanp (May 31, 2022)

bajarle la tensión y de paso matar las baterías para siempre


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Te sugiero no hacer esa modificacion....
> Ya viene configurado con su rango de operacion


Saludos, que crees que pueda pasar al cambiar un poco el limite mínimo?


----------



## unmonje (May 31, 2022)

Reynerio dijo:


> Saludo a los presentes, desde Cuba. Tengo un convertidor DC-AC de 800 Watts, pero no he encontrado el plano, alguien fuera tan amable de cooperar en suministrarme información al respecto. MARCA: Vector ,modelo VEC 046,





ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos comunidad, quisiera modificar este inversor para que siga funcionando con menos voltaje al que sale la alarma y apaga. Si alguien sabe cómo hacerlo o facilitara el diagrama sería de gran ayuda.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283034


En estas 3 décadas, el mundo ha cambiado un tanto. Quienes fabrican esos aparatos en algun lugar del planeta, no están interesados en absoluto, que, lo que ellos fabrican, se intente reparar de manera alguna. Ni siquiera se lo plantean hoy en día, ni dibulgan los circuitos como antes.
De hecho, ha emergido desde sus filas, el *concepto* del que se está abusado actualmente, denominado ---> _" obsolescencia programada"_.
Dicho artificio, apunta a incluir en el producto que se fabrica, uno o mas _fusibles _en la calidad de los materiales utilizados, que limiten su vida útil a un período razonable, mas allá del cual el propietario deberá adquirir otro nuevo. Esto abarca a una larga lista de productos eléctricos o no.
Éste tipo de juguetes, no escapa a ese mundillo, menos tratando se de uno tan delicado en su funcionamiento.   .  🥴 
Por eso los componentes  no suelen traer identificación porque no estan pensados para reemplazarlos.


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> En estas 3 décadas, el mundo ha cambiado un tanto. Quienes fabrican esos aparatos en algun lugar del planeta, no están interesados en absoluto, que, lo que ellos fabrican, se intente reparar de manera alguna. Ni siquiera se lo plantean hoy en día, ni dibulgan los circuitos como antes.
> De hecho, ha emergido desde sus filas, el *concepto* del que se está abusado actualmente, denominado ---> _" obsolescencia programada"_.
> Dicho artificio, apunta a incluir en el producto que se fabrica, uno o mas _fusibles _en la calidad de los materiales utilizados, que limiten su vida útil a un período razonable, mas allá del cual el propietario deberá adquirir otro nuevo. Esto abarca a una larga lista de productos eléctricos o no.
> Éste tipo de juguetes, no escapa a ese mundillo, menos tratando se de uno tan delicado en su funcionamiento.   .  🥴
> Por eso los componentes  no suelen traer identificación porque no estan pensados para reemplazarlos.


Muchas gracias, pero se puede tener suerte aveces con foreros que participan en su importación, reparación y hasta alguno que halla sacado el diagrama sl menos parcialmente.


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2022)

ane1983 dijo:


> ....... y hasta alguno que halla sacado el diagrama sl menos parcialmente.



Y por qué no intentas tu de sacar el diagrama ????


Será que es más cómodo que trabajen los demás ????



Salu2.-


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Y por qué no intentas tu de sacar el diagrama ????
> 
> 
> Será que es más cómodo que trabajen los demás ????
> ...


Es cierto que es más cómodo, pero de los diagramas que he sacado y alguien necesitara igual le ahorraría el tiempo.


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2022)

ane1983 dijo:


> ....... pero de los diagramas que he sacado y alguien necesitara ......



Pues que esperas para subir esos diagramas que dices haber sacado?

Que esperas para comenzar a realizar el diagrama de tu convertidor y subirlo al Foro?





Salu2.-


----------



## ane1983 (May 31, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Pues que esperas para subir esos diagramas que dices haber sacado?
> 
> Que esperas para comenzar a realizar el diagrama de tu convertidor y subirlo al Foro?
> 
> ...


Amigo, por que tan ofensivo? Ya he subido algunos. Otros no son tan demandados. De corazón es un foro muy bueno. Mejor ayudar si puede, aconsejar. Gracias.
Por situaciones financieras me resulta conveniente buscar solución para usar batería que han desechado  que aunque mantiene buena intensidad, posee un vaso en corto y solo alcanza 10 V,  que podria usar para el calor y mosquitos cuando me quiten la electricidad


----------



## emilio177 (May 31, 2022)

ane1983 dijo:


> batería que han desechado que aunque mantiene buena intensidad, posee un vaso en corto


Cuando era niño.......  unos 40años atras...  desarmaba las baterias y los recontruia.....
Es muy facil...   creo que por ahi va tu solucion


----------



## mcrven (May 31, 2022)

Una celda dañada en una batería de 12V, significa perder 1/6 de la potencia; esto en el caso de que la celda haya quedado en corto circuito y no presente resistencia alguna al flujo de la corriente, de otras formas no será viable de uso la batería.
La cantidad de cambios necesarios para hacer funcionar el Inversor con 5/6 de su potencia, es tal que costaría más que comprar una batería nueva o reparar la dañada, como indicó Emilio...


----------



## ane1983 (Jun 1, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos por el consejo. La batería aun mantiene su resistencia interna baja, posee gran intensidad; pero trataré de repararla. He visto inversores que trabajan con amplio rango de alimentación aunque de poca potencia y consultaba con ustedes, quizá se podía modificar para lograr algo parecido aunque el voltaje llegase a 100 V.


----------



## KareDany (Jun 2, 2022)

Holaaaaaa 
Adjunto esquema de inversor de 1300 Watts Marca TBE, saludos


----------



## ane1983 (Jun 2, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Adjunto esquema de inversor de 1300 Watts Marca TBE, saludos


Muchas gracias KareDany, muy gentil.


----------



## KareDany (Jun 3, 2022)

Por nada ane1983. El objetivo del foro es compartir conocimientos y documentación técnica entre todos los colegas que partipamos en el mismo. Revisa el esquema del inversor adjuntado, es posible que utilze los mismos circuitos integrados del que intentas solucionar, saludos
Adjunto ahora 2 esquemas más de inversores, igualmente de 12 Volts DC (en la entrada) para 220 Volts de AC (en su salida)


----------



## ane1983 (Jun 3, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Por nada ane1983. El objetivo del foro es compartir conocimientos y documentación técnica entre todos los colegas que partipamos en el mismo. Revisa el esquema del inversor adjuntado, es posible que utilze los mismos circuitos integrados del que intentas solucionar, saludos
> Adjunto ahora 2 esquemas más de inversores, igualmente de 12 Volts DC (en la entrada) para 220 Volts de AC (en su salida)


Saludos a todos. Gracias nuevamente, lo estoy estudiando. Ahora descargare estos otros que subiste.


----------



## KareDany (Jun 4, 2022)

Holaaaaaa
Acá se abjunta otro esquema de un inversor de 2000 Watts fabricado por Solartronics, les saluda
KareDany


----------



## Eldys Lima (Oct 27, 2022)

Saludos a mis manos llegó un inversor Victron 12v 110 vac pure sine Wave. Alguien tiene algún esquematico de estos equipos? Les agradezco de antemano


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2022)

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Saludos a mis manos llegó un inversor Victron 12v 110 vac pure sine Wave. *Alguien tiene algún esquematico de estos equipos?* Les agradezco de antemano



Alguien los debe tener... pero, a nosotros ni nos mires...
A trabajar, chaval... Te toca ingeniería inversa...


----------



## Eldys Lima (Nov 5, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Alguien los debe tener... pero, a nosotros ni nos mires...
> A trabajar, chaval... Te toca ingeniería inversa...


Gracias por el consejo. Creo que me toca hacer exactamente eso. Próximamente les diré cómo me fue. Aquí les dejo algunas fotos del inversor.


mcrven dijo:


> Alguien los debe tener... pero, a nosotros ni nos mires...
> A trabajar, chaval... Te toca ingeniería inversa...


Gracias por el consejo. Creo que me toca hacer exactamente eso. Próximamente les diré cómo me fue. Aquí les dejo algunas fotos del inversor.


----------

